# UPDATE on KY bill 403 catfishing



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

My brother was informed by a friend of his that kept tabs on the ky bill 403. He said it got shot down! so that is bad news for the recreational fishermen on the Ohio River that boarders KY. the plundering of Large catfish will not be slowed down or stopped any time soon! Enjoy catching them while they still are in the river now for in a few years they will be GONE at the rate they are being taken from the river.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Norb, it wasnt shot down, it was just not accepted to be heard in the Spring sessions, not a big deal as many bills will stay on the ballots for the legislators to vie on until they get voted on to have the legislatures actually look at and then Vote on it. It wasnt a suprise at all. There is hope it will get or make the cut for the Fall session from what i was understanding, and was told by those in the know, this is how it works. 

Salmonid


----------



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

KY HB 403 2013 was introduced to the House on 02/15/2013 and was sent to the House Agriculture and Small Business Committee on 02/19/2013. Reportedly, there has been no major action since then.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Salmonid thank you for filling in more info about how this is being handled. Bottom line this Spring & Summer and Fall the catfish WILL be taken out of the river as in the past. Yes there is hope something might get done by the legislators in the Fall. My gut feeling is it will get kicked down the road in some way at that time. SO catch the big ones while you can.


----------



## Rumble (Apr 25, 2012)

I did a nice little write up on my blog showing support for the bill..hopefully it will help get the word out to more people and get the ball rolling.


----------



## jwfish (Jan 28, 2005)

Even if they do pass it ,it will take 15 or more years to get back what used to be.


----------



## jwfish (Jan 28, 2005)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/attachment.php?attachmentid=71767&stc=1&d=1363875050


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

jwfish said:


> Even if they do pass it ,it will take 15 or more years to get back what used to be.


Nice fish. There are still ones like that in there, it just takes a bunch of time to find them. We get into a few of them every year, but not as many as we should...imo.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

